# Storing Liquid Fertilizers



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I don't know if this is in the correct forum or not so if it isn't, please move it.

When a person mixes dry ferts with water, how should it be stored? I made enough to last me a couple of months or possibly more and I don't know if it should be refrigerated or not.

Thanks.


----------



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

If it will not be used in couple of weeks, put the extra supply in a plastic or glass bottle with a cap in the fridge (not freezer). That will prevent your fert mix getting "mold". When you ref-fill from your fridge stash, shake the bottle first.


----------



## crf529 (Sep 22, 2010)

I store mine in non-transparent bottles in the fridge.


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

Red_Rose said:


> When a person mixes dry ferts with water, how should it be stored?


Micro-element solutions tend to go bad faster than macro-element mixes. You can add a some HCl to your micro-elements mix or Flourish Excel to help prevent the growth of mold - about 1%. Refrigeration, as others have stated, works well, too. Just storing the solutions in a dark location (or an opaque bottle) is good advice too.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks! 

I mixed up some potassium phosphate in a plastic water bottle. I'll put it in the refrigerator now since that's what you all have recommended to me. I want to make each mixture last as long as possible.


----------



## deicide (Sep 1, 2009)

I use H2O2 bottles for my ferts . The Macro's IME is not what has an issues regarding storage time molding, its the FE that has the issues. 

What works for me is .1ml of household bleach per 100ml of distilled water prior to applying my DPTA based Fe causes no mold. This is also stored under my stand in H2o2 bottles with no issues. The dark bottles by itself, whether in the fridge or not I've verified made no difference regarding the molding-- it will happen in time.


----------



## barbarossa4122 (Dec 31, 2009)

I add 7ml Excel/Metricide to 500ml bottle of micros and keep it in a cool dark place.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

deicide said:


> I use H2O2 bottles for my ferts.


WoW - awesome hobby product recycling idea - thanx :-k
I use H202 for algae dipping, now I can use the emptys
for fert dosing... nifty.


----------

